# LGB tender question



## armycpt (Jan 22, 2011)

I just got into LGB and European rails back over Christmas but I am rethinking 1/22.5. How come LGB rarely makes a neat locomotive with a tender? I can't imagine the market "isnt there" but 95% of their locos have no tender unless its one of the few mikado hudson look alikes.
Is there any prediction on these locos coming out? The only one I can think of or find thats bigger than the shunting "stainz" like loco is the "nicki and frank." 


Whats the explanation? Do I just need to go to 1/32 scale so I can have neat locomotives like this one?
http://cgi.ebay.com/MS-TOYS-MARKLIN...137456?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item53e61fecb0

Am I doomed to have locomotives without a fuel source behind them?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the European Tank engines (without tender) were for short hauls. They carried the coal and water in the engine. Also the LGB European engines were for narrow gauge lines in Germany, Austria and Switzerland. The standard gauge engines were for longer hauls, and therefore needed to carry more coal and water.

Chuck


----------



## armycpt (Jan 22, 2011)

Hello there,
Thanks for the reply, I understand the difference in short haul versus long haul, but LGB has infact made a locomotive (below)


http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-Mikado-Stea...752039?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19c30f7327

this is not narrow gauge to my understanding, does anyone know if they will be making some of the European equivalents of the locomotive photographed above?

Lastly since I am new with a few umbauwagons, lgb 28003 and some freight cars and about 60 feet of track, would I better suited to sell everything and get into 1/32 scale?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, that is a standard gauge locomotive made for the North American market. I think that they also made one for the SNCF. They had made a number of standard gauge North American cars, both freight and passenger. They also made diesels in standard gauge. I think that the SNCF Mikado was their only entry into European standard gauge. As far as I know they never made any European standard gauge freight or passenger cars.

You should realize that the scale of their standard gauge North American engine was done with a rubber ruler. For example the LGB F7 diesel is rumored to have different scale if you accurately measure the length, width, and height. They are all different scale. My understanding is that there are multiple scales for the mikado as well. Even with that they are both nice looking engines. If, however, you are into scale accuracy, these engines are not for you.


Chuck


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By armycpt on 13 Feb 2011 03:21 PM 

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-Mikado-Stea...752039?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item19c30f7327

this is not narrow gauge to my understanding, does anyone know if they will be making some of the European equivalents of the locomotive photographed above?




The answer is "definitely not in the near future.
I doubt they will ever make a large European steam engine again - the only one I can think of is the French SNCF one that was already mentioned.
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=1944

LGB and LGB under Märklin did offer a number of European standard gauge passenger cars and a standard gauge diesel engine to go with them.
Here is one of the cars:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=913
and one of the diesel engines: 

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=68

But if you want more of a selection in standard gauge, you get that with "Spur 1" (1:32) equipment by Marklin and others.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Most European narrow gauge line did not have possibilities to turn their engines. so they had to haul trains going forward or backwards. Not too many prototypes with a tender were ever built.
Some larger farm or estate 600mm lines had small engingines with a tender. 

LGB made / makes a HF 110, built fot the German War departement WW II, which originally ran on 600 - 750mm gauge rails http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heeres...e_HF_110_C

BRAWA made a beautiful Swiss metre gauge G 4/5 some years ago in 1 : 22,5. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOFLEx8DpPg Unfortunately the firm finished their excursion into the G-Scale world after a few years. 


Have Fun

Juergen / Fritz


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

One has to go a bit further east, the Soviets and Poles had 0-8-0 tender locos in the thousands, in classes Px: 

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Px48 

...Pt and Gr. 

http://www.internationalsteam.co.uk/trains/ukraine01.htm 

The Jugoslovs also used a lot of tender engines, but then, like the Poles and Russians, their "30 inch" lines were more extensive: 

http://www.drehscheibe-foren.de/foren/read.php?17,3716806 

Note the UNRRA 0-8-0 Davenport in the link above including pulling the arch-typical LGB Austrian type bogie coaches. Could be fodder for a Bachmann "what if" loco?


----------

